# Detroit River - Where is Legal to Hunt?



## cshire (Sep 10, 2004)

Exactly what portions of the Detroit River are open to waterfowl hunting?

Here is what I do know:
South of the southern tip of Celeron Island is considered Lake Erie and is therefore public bottomlands and open to hunting.

What about the waters off Grosse Ile? Hunting guide says no hunting in GI township. Does this extend into the river? The East side of GI with Stony Island and the other reefs and small islands looks like it would make for good hunting.

I believe most of the other cities also have ordinances preventing hunting  Trenton, Wyandotte, Ecorse. Does this extend to the river as well or is the river open for hunting? Im guessing there would be some areas around Grassy Island that would be good as well.

Im not looking for any specific locations, just not wanting to get arrested.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

from what i understand, the river is a no go for hunting. no exceptions. i could be wrong. but i dont think so.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had pellets raning down on me from calf island while fishing before, don't know if it was legal or not, but there is a old blind there?


----------



## cshire (Sep 10, 2004)

I've seen old blinds in the Humbug marsh, Celeron Island and other islands. The blind in the Humbug marsh is just across from the newly built observation deck.

This would indicate hunting is legal, but with the new refuge, and changing times it isn't very clear what is and isn't legal. I'd


----------



## Eider (Jul 24, 2002)

Call the local DNR office to find out. Celeron Island and Stoney Island are part of the Pte. Mouillee State Game area and are open to hunting. If your interested in hunting any of U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service property call them and find out what is legal and what is not.


----------

